# Grand Design vs Keystone Premier



## LynchMom (Jun 9, 2020)

Long time campers, new to the forum! We've narrowed our search for camper #4 to a 2020 Grand Design Imagine 2600RB and a 2021 Keystone Premier 29RKPR.  We're not experienced with either of these makes and would love feedback from owners on quality and likes/dislikes. Also, we're seeing these retracting plastic-like shower doors for the first time and wondering how these hold up.  TIA!!


----------



## RichardDCutler (Nov 3, 2021)




----------

